# Importing HD Video to IMovie



## CLP 123 (Jul 2, 2008)

Iv'e been trying to import footage from my Canon XH A1 HDV camera into IMovie and it hasn't been working. I adjusted the settings on both the camera and IMovie with no luck. The blue import screen comes up and the camera controls work through IMovie but there is no picture and the timecode that shows imported footage remains at 0. Any help would be greatly appreciated is this needs to get done soon. Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the camera set up in vcr/playback mode?


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Look over this article to make sure your camera is supported. Are you importing from tape or the camera memory? http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1014

Try it in another user as a troubleshooting step.


----------

